# Just Bought A 2008 32 Bhdsle



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

We are super excited to take delivery tomorrow of our new 32 BHDSLE. This is our first trailer so we found this forum in the hopes that you all will be able to help guide us with our Outback!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations on your new Outback!!!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

cabullydogs said:


> We are super excited to take delivery tomorrow of our new 32 BHDSEL. This is our first trailer so we found this forum in the hopes that you all will be able to help guide us with our Outback!


Welcome to the site! You will find lots of useful information here (and maybe some useless too







). Search around and take a look at the different mods people have done. And if you have any questions, please post them. And above all else, enjoy your new trailer!

Just out of curiousity, did the dealer recommend this site or did you find it on your own?

Bill


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

We found on our own from a google search.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi cabullydogs









Welcome and Congrats on your new 32bhdsle! 

I'm guessing from your screenname that you might be in California? If so, what part??


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, Northern California in the Bay Area.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

HOWDY YALL!!







 By the way here is a pdi list to compare with your dealers list. PDI List A well done pdi will alleviate many small things that can sneak up on you. They found several minor issues prior to me taking delivery. Happy Camping!!
Blessings


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome and greetings from another nor-cal bay area outbacker.

where in the bay area are you?

darrel & katie


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS and congrats on your new OB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Bob


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

You picked an excellent trailer we love ours. Welcome and happy camping.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Yahoo, another NorCal Outbacker!









Congrats on the new TT. Your Excursion will have no problems with it.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

WELCOME to Outbackers, you got a beautiful trailer, enjoy the site and have fun camping.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WELCOME!!!

MaeJae


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Meredith,

Welcome! We bought our 32 in Feb. and have camped in it about 5 times so far. It is so awesome. There is so much space.

I hope you have many years of making happy memories with it!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

cabullydogs said:


> Yes, Northern California in the Bay Area.


Welcome to the site! It always great to see more Northern California Outbackers. What dealer did you buy it from?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND ENJOY !!!!*









Hopefully you have a big Tow Vehicle!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad to have you with us! Happy camping!


----------



## JLWilson717 (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! We also have a 2008 32BHDS and love it. We go out every chance we get. You'll love the extra room. I know we do.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB and Welcome to Outbackers!

Brad


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It is so exciting to see so many of you have the same model!

For the northern cal folks we were in Orinda in Contra Costa County, we bought the TT from Alpine RV in Morgan Hill. We knew we wanted an Outback but we were'nt sure which floor plan would be best for us. We love the BHDSLE because the backroom is kind of like a playroom for our two young girls, 3 years and 2.5 months!

We're taking our first shakedown trip this weekend. Not much to choose from as far as camp sites go so last minute. We're going to a KOA in Placerville. We figure a pull through spot with full hook-ups is a good option for our first trip.

The Excursion did an awesome job towing it from the dealer, and now I'm busy filling it up with all of the necessities. Okay, maybe the coffee pot and grinder aren't a necessity... but it was first on my list!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

cabullydogs said:


> ....... Okay, maybe the coffee pot and grinder aren't a necessity... but it was first on my list!


WHAT????!!!







OF COURSE THEY ARE!!!







In fact, they were our first indoor "mods"!!!!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome neighbor. We are in Lafayette. Congratulations on the new Outback and good luck on the maiden voyage!


----------

